# Tasks on calendar in Outlook?



## electrix (Jun 27, 2007)

Is there a way to get tasks to show up on the calendar in Outlook? I'd like to have the functionality of a task list but also be able to see the due dates on the calendar. Is this possible?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

It sounds like you are former Groupwise or Lotus Notes user. There is no way that I know of to show your task list at the same time as viewing your Calendar. What you can do is link to the task items within your calendar though by making a new calendar item and selecting "Insert">>"Item" from the menu bar. I personally recommend using "Outlook Today" which can be customized to automatically show when Outlook starts and can also be customized to show your next 7 days worth of calendar entries as well. To get to Outlook Today click on the account name at the top of the folder list. If you want Outlook Today to automatically be shown each time you get into Outlook then you will want to click on "Customize Outlook Today" in the top right-hand corner of the window and select "When Starting go Directly to Outlook Today."

Let me know if you have questions with regards to Lotus Notes and Groupwise. I have taught all three applications in the past and know them fairly well.


----------



## me13lake (Jul 29, 2008)

To follow up on this … 

I would like to have the tasks in my task list appear in my calendar (by say due date), so that way I can see the tasks either as list in "tasks" or by date in my calendar. 

Also for this to work, I figure it makes sense that the tasks and calendar jobs are linked so I can update the task in the calendar or in the task list and both the task list and the calendar listings remain synchronized, and that way I wouldn't need to updated/maintain the jobs independently.

Am I the only one that wants this option?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

me13lake are you electrix as well? If you are then you might want to combine the two accounts by contacting an admin. Did you look into Outlook Today like I specified in my previous post?


----------



## me13lake (Jul 29, 2008)

jimr381 - No I'm not the same chap. I haven't tried your suggestion as it did sound like the solution I was after. The calendar and tasks are not synchronised in your option.

However to be fair, I should give it a go and see what happens

... thanks


----------

